# Just think how much it would be worth if it spend a whole century in a garage.



## Crazy8 (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Fires...ank-BICYCLE-/281811677909?hash=item419d48f2d5


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 29, 2015)

Shipping is cheap enough.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 29, 2015)

An emerging market:  selling bicycle futures. Lol


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2015)

$5000 x 2 = $10,000


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 29, 2015)

Just wondering what does everybody think this bike is really worth? Not mine.


----------



## jacob9795 (Sep 29, 2015)

Awhipple said:


> Just wondering what does everybody think this bike is really worth? Not mine.




Anywhere between free and $75.


----------



## W2J (Sep 29, 2015)

100 bucks,and that's being nice.
seller is from Denver,the everyone is mile high city.


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2015)

If listed for $125 on CL here, I wouldn't be surprised if I saw the ad up for a few weeks.


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 29, 2015)

Seller has no transactions to date. I have seen this before. May be some kind of a scam.


----------



## wspeid (Sep 29, 2015)

Maybe I should try to flip him this one for $1500?   That would leave him room to double his investment.
http://richmond.craigslist.org/bik/5243899419.html


----------



## mrg (Sep 29, 2015)

Just think he was a little heavy on the "0" key !


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2015)

Dont think I would give $150.lol


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2015)

Dont think I would give $75


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 30, 2015)

It says tank and spring.  Do they cost extra? I know this bike didn't come with them. Using popular words so people find it. Wow! Now when we go to look at bikes the sellers will say "Well I see these bikes selling for $3,000 on ebay!!!!"


----------

